# snorting meds?



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

is it safe to snort meds? or are there ant benefits to doing this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

lol not you to...no no benefit...really gotta go now.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i think im gonna try it still, just to see what its like


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol I've been asking the same questions and everyone has been getting on my case. The answer is in most cases like with Klonopin you are only going to be wasting the drug, and you won't benefit from it. I snort oxy because it releases the drug all at once and kicks in in a matter of minutes. That would be the only benefit you receive but even then when you do that it doesn't last as long. Still kind of fun to try and see what you like tho. Spirit.....lol .....no getting on my case for snorting, and leave this poor guy alone too. 

Peace,
Kenny


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i just tried it, didnt do anything except make my nose kinda hurt but it made me laugh.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

true, kenny has been getting a lot of heat for this but i realize now he was only out for his own safety so its chill, it really depends on the med you are snorting, if i snorted my klonopin i'd be like, wtf? i feel normal, haha.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

why does he get heat for doing this? i dont get it, if we wanna snort our meds, who cares? lol *sniffs some more meds*


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol I've been asking the same questions and everyone has been getting on my case. The answer is in most cases like with Klonopin you are only going to be wasting the drug, and you won't benefit from it. I snort oxy because it releases the drug all at once and kicks in in a matter of minutes. That would be the only benefit you receive but even then when you do that it doesn't last as long. Still kind of fun to try and see what you like tho. Spirit.....lol .....no getting on my case for snorting, and leave this poor guy alone too.
> 
> Peace,
> Kenny


hey does oxycontin make you feel better
did your doctor prescribe it or did u get it illegally :twisted: 
i want some oxycontin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya it's like ppure bliss. i don't have a perscription for it tho. it can lead to bad addiction fast tho so you gotta know your playing with fire when you mess around with oxy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont even think i can get oxy in my state...


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was reading an article just recently about a guy who drank 6 beers and then snorted 2mg of xanax.
He died of a heart attack, sorry to be a downer, just say'n :|


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow I took 60 mg of xanax and 100 mg of adderall and still made it. us DP'ers are tough to get rid of. :roll: But ya alcohol and a lot of drugs can be a really bad mix.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Now I would say he died because both drink and benzos are downers,they depress the breathing...do you know how I know that?...coz comfortably numb told me they did  ..I know sweet fuk all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

yea ur probs not sposed to snort them while drinking, i've taken 2 mg of klonopin, 12hours before drinking, and i drank a shit ton of alcohol, like, it could kill a normal person whose not on meds, i think kenny is right, us dp'ers either have a bigger tolerance, or we're just doomed to wander earth for as long as possible haha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> yor we're just doomed to wander earth for as long as possible haha


exactly my point. it's like we are cursed or something. or maybe god wants us here because he has something better for us *crosses fingers while bowing head in dirt and praying that this DP will go away*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

yea man, i feel ya completely on this, but i'm a worrier and now i feel the next time i drink i'll die cuz i said this haha, it wont stop me though lol. I do know one benifit of DP, makes us mature much quicker then we were supposed to, i know most of my friends are frigen retards, i look at them and just shake my head at what they are doing with their lives, cuz i'd give anything to feel normal like they do, yet they are taking advantage of it. O well, everyone's got their problems right?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel the opposite, I feel much less mature than I was pre DP


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

> I was reading an article just recently about a guy who drank 6 beers and then snorted 2mg of xanax.
> He died of a heart attack, sorry to be a downer, just say'n
> I was reading an article just recently about a guy who drank 6 beers and then snorted 2mg of xanax.
> He died of a heart attack, sorry to be a downer, just say'n :|


I doubt the xanax played a part in it. It was more then likely either do to something already wrong with his heart such as something he was born with, poor health due to alcohol abuse or just not looking after himself, or some other drug he consumed such as cocaine or some type of amphetamine.

Benzos and alcohol will kill you through respiratory depression. Some benzos are much worse then others in causing dangerous respiratory depression when combined with other drugs. Taking benzos and alcohol together isint a automatic death sentence though and taking a valium with a few beers is not going to kill you. But i have no way of knowing a persons tolerance so i would just say avoid this combo.

Also benzos and alcohol together can cause bad memory loss so you might get really drunk and forget how many pills you took. And anyone thinking that dp/dr makes you have more of a tolerance to drugs then a normal person is sorely mistaken.

And for the millionth time eat your benzos :evil: . They don't work when snorted they have to drip down your throat but some people think they must snort every pill they get. Alot of people try and make themselves look hardcore by snorting pills when in fact your wasting them but they still convince themsemselves they get oh so high off it. I guess placebo is a really pwerful drug :mrgreen: .

Real junkies would laugh at you for snorting valium or xanax or most other pills. There are only a few pills that are worth snorting and they arent given out frequently. They are also certainly not benzos :evil: .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I once took 10 mg xanax and drank 6 beers and was fine. I highly don't recommend it though.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Jgard10 said:
> 
> 
> > yor we're just doomed to wander earth for as long as possible haha
> ...


its like were immune to death or something, excuse me a moment *goes to find a bridge to drive off to test if we are immune to death*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> [ And for the millionth time eat your benzos :evil: . They don't work when snorted they have to drip down your throat but some people think they must snort every pill they get.


Agreed,its as ridiculous as crushing a valium and putting it in a joint.I am wondering if they are stupid enough to think that if they snort it ,it will go straight into their brain? and then wont have to do the usual round in the body....it wouldnt suprise me.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > [ And for the millionth time eat your benzos :evil: . They don't work when snorted they have to drip down your throat but some people think they must snort every pill they get.
> ...


  thats what i thought would happen.... please dont hate me now


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Now you are being silly  Noone hates you,well I sure dont.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yay!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

That was before you said you were gonna blow the back of my skull out with a gun.......you and me have now fallen out.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-----


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

please dont get me wrong, i dont think us dp'ers are immune to death at all, i dont know exactly what i was getting at when i said that, everyone dies, we're not supermen or women here, i've had good luck with drinking on my benzos, cept for the longer term effects, eats at the stomach area, but thats not the same for everyone, so just be careful


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well that's a new one for me.

All snorting does is allow (SOME) substances to be ingested quicker by absorbing them through your mucus membrane. It doesn't "blast it directly into your brain" which is a common misconception. With some drugs (legal or illegal) you may notice a difference due to the fact that absorbing it through your mucus membrane will allow it to enter your bloodstream quicker and with some substances this will result in a (bigger) rush.

In the case of meds I?d reckon you're ultimately going to have the same end result; just quicker.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well the problem with some drugs is that they are not absorbed through the nasal lining. Benzodiazepines are one group of drugs that for the most part don't absorb through the nasal lining at all. So the route of administration is not quicker there at all since it won't even absorb. Also benzodiazepines have a almost 100% oral bioavailability and you arent going to get any better then that.

For drugs as a generalization the speed of onset of administration goes from eating, snorting, smoking, intramuscular injection and IV. IV injection being the fastest route with the highest bioavailability. This only applies to drugs that can be taken in this way through. And yes no matter what way you take a drug it still has to be metabolized eventually.

The problem is some drugs can't be taken in all these ways for various reasons. You can get benzodiazepines in injectable form (mostly valium, lorazepam, midazolam and clonazepam) but they are prepared for injection as they are not soluble in water so don't anybody even try that with a valium, clonazepam or xanax pill or you will clog your vein up solid and you will probably lose a arm. You also can't IV some opiates codeine being one of them as it will produce a dangerous and possibly fatal histamine release.

Also some drugs have a faster onset when snorted oxycodone (oxycontin, roxies) but have a lower bioavailability thus less makes it to your blood stream and on up into your brain. Morphine is the same deal. Also you can't smoke any pills at all and anyone who tries that is a real idiot.

A good example of a drug that follows the route of administrations rule would be methamphetamine. Eating it has the slowest method of administration but it tends to last longer i think, snorting is faster, smoking is much faster and has a much stronger onset and IVing it has a really fast onset and has a even bigger rush then smoking it. Cocaine/crack follows the same thing except you can't eat cocaine.

The above are just examples as i am no way endorsing the use of meth in any way of all frigging things.


----------



## eninrebmun (Aug 16, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> Also benzodiazepines have a almost 100% oral bioavailability and you arent going to get any better then that.


I see this snorting thing pop up now and then, being a lurker I usually just read and move on - but the above is absolutely fact. Chewing up a nice Xanax and swishing it all over your gums, sub-lingually (under tongue) etc is about the fastest relief you'll get from a panic attack from a benzo. Aside from self-calming, if you know how ...

I also wanted to take this time to say to you, comfortably numb, that your presense here is great. You and I might enjoy a nice conversation if the world were arranged in such a way. I am a bit of an arm-chair psychopharmocologist too ... stacks of books here on organic chemistry, physiology, molecular biology, molecular neurophramocology etc ... as well as several books by Hoffman, Schultes, Shulgin et al., and never once have I taken issue with anything you've said. I won't be chiming in, as I only randomly lurk (obviously) and you have things well under control ...

This board is lucky to have you here. That is all. (probably for another year or so, hah)

-edit: you dig Radiohead and Pink so you can't be all bad anyway. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I didnt know you "dig" pink CN......I definatly do not dig her or whiny radiohead.......her new song does my head in...
"I kissed a girl and I liked it,its no big deal"..what kinda song lyric is that?..Like oh its no big deal Ill just tell the world about it in a song..

I kissed a girl and liked it to though..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I once kissed a girl and liked it too. She kissed me back and I liked it even more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I like your pic on facebook.


----------

